# just new here



## mainly_unknown2010 (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi to all...
actually i'm not a married person..
but pls don't get me wrong..
just want to read forums about relationship & marriage..

Just want to know what's going on
between pinay's & foreign relationship..
I want to try to have a foreign boyfriend maybe western guy...
I just don't know where to get them..
hahahaha...
Just want to try dating them... :scratchhead:


----------

